# Spay and Neuter or leave them natural



## Kai (Nov 25, 2021)

Greetings Vizsla Fam! 

I have a male and female (littermates) that are 4 months. I want them to start Bird Hunting Training soon, but was going to wait until spay and neuter. The Trainer said I should refrain from spraying/neutering my pups because it changes the hunting drive. 

What experience have you Bird Dog Hunters had regarding this? So, spay and neuter or leave them natural? 

TIA

Happy New Year!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I had Gunnr, my previous female spayed at about the two year mark. It didn't effect her one bit. She was a big running hunter girl before the surgery, and was a big running hunter girl the rest of her days.

Finn, my current male, got neutered the day after Thanksgiving, 2021. He was a hard working hunter before the surgery and he still is. Finn is very serious about hunting. Finn was born Cryptorchid, thus elevating the risk of cancer pretty substantially, so that non descended testicle had to be removed.

I personally think it's better wait until they are fully grown, between two and three years old. I'm not a fan of neutering/spaying at 6 months.
Get them hunting, get them to their full adult size, then make your decision based on behavior.


----------



## Kai (Nov 25, 2021)

gunnr said:


> I had Gunnr, my previous female spayed at about the two year mark. It didn't effect her one bit. She was a big running hunter girl before the surgery, and was a big running hunter girl the rest of her days.
> 
> Finn, my current male, got neutered the day after Thanksgiving, 2021. He was a hard working hunter before the surgery and he still is. Finn is very serious about hunting. Finn was born Cryptorchid, thus elevating the risk of cancer pretty substantially, so that non descended testicle had to be removed.
> 
> ...


Gunnr,

Thank you so much for the info and insights. I'll mull it over and


----------



## Kai (Nov 25, 2021)

Kai said:


> Gunnr,
> 
> Thank you so much for the info and insights. I'll mull it over and collaborate with Trainer and Vet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have never spayed or neutered early.
It has always been after two years old.
The hunt drive did not change in them.

Hunting dogs put a lot of wear and tear on their bodies. You want them to be fully developed before spay/neutered. I’ve noticed a lot of vizslas that are spayed early, are taller, with a less defined chest.


----------

